

AOL Plans to Sell or Close Bebo - asnyder
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/aol-looking-to-sell-or-close-bebo/

======
kno
AOL confirm as being notorious for making bad bets.

~~~
code_duck
I really can't believe how often these giant corporations throw hundreds of
millions of dollars at companies they then shelve or sell at a loss just a few
years later.

~~~
steveplace
There's some accounting voodoo with capex that brings incentives into the
whole process.

~~~
tullius
No they are just clueless, Bebo was purchased for cash.

~~~
steveplace
Perhaps I'll rephrase: they use the accounting voodoo as an excuse to buy
stuff they have no business acquiring, as their MBA textbooks told them about
capex and operational leverage.

------
thomasreggi
I've been on Bebo the site design is wonky and confusing. What do you expect?

------
dotcoma
dumb and dumber...

------
Goosey
No! They be taking Bebo's moeny!

(sorry, couldn't resist. That typo just reads like lolcat to me)

